# Champion 3500 watt electric choke



## Shawn clubb (May 12, 2019)

I went to start my generator for the first time this year and couldn't get it to go. It has never had a problem before. I fi ally got it to start by using the manual choke, it started right up. I let it run for over an hour and clicked on the electric choke as a test but there was no change. Does anyone know what would cause it to fail?


----------



## RedOctobyr (Aug 8, 2018)

Do you have an exact model #? I'm not familiar with engines with manual and electric chokes. I've seen generators with auto-idle functions, to slow it down when there's no electrical load, but I'm guessing what you're describing is not that?


----------



## RedOctobyr (Aug 8, 2018)

Got your PM that you're having trouble posting. Maybe your account, being new, is still being verified or something by the moderators? 

You said the model # is 100262. I found a model page here: 

https://www.championpowerequipment.com/product/100262-3500-watt-wireless-start-inverter/

And manual: 
https://www.championpowerequipment.com/product-manuals/

How is the electric choke actuated? If there's a solenoid, for instance, is the solenoid activating? Is it getting power? If you can access the back of the choke switch, you could check for continuity across the switch wires with the switch on, and off. Do this with the generator off.


----------



## Shawn clubb (May 12, 2019)

Figured out to reply. Sorry I did t reply sooner, Mothers day dinner with in laws. I dont have a multimeter, is there any other way to test it?


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Shawn clubb said:


> Figured out to reply. Sorry I did t reply sooner, Mothers day dinner with in laws. I dont have a multimeter, is there any other way to test it?


 Every human needs a multimeter... Harbor Freight has them for just $3.99 with coupon 39871222

https://www.harborfreight.com/7-Function-Digital-Multimeter-63759.html?ccdenc=eyJjb2RlIjoiMzk4NzEyMjIiLCJza3UiOiI2Mzc1OSIsImlzIjoiMy45OSIsInByb2R1Y3RfaWQi%0D%0AOiIxMjYxMCJ9%0D%0A


----------



## Shawn clubb (May 12, 2019)

Thanks, I'll have to pick one up.


----------



## Shawn clubb (May 12, 2019)

Thought I would update you guys. Everything checked out fine. I had run it for quite a while and tried pushing in the electric choke but there was no change so I assumed it was bad or the connection was. After trying several times to start it a few days later, it finally did start with the electric choke. What we did was turn on the battery for the remote start. I'm pretty sure I tried with it off and on before with no success but it seems to be working now. 
Thank you for your suggestions


----------

